# "Star-Livingroom"



## GVille (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein Paar Kritikten (gute und schlechte) für mein "Star-Livingroom".
Ich weiß es ist nicht fertig, aber ich möchte schonmal sehen wie ihr darauf reagiert.
Modelliert habe ich es in C4D und in Maxwell gerendert (20min=SL10).

Hier zum Bild.


----------



## ink (13. Oktober 2008)

Haben wir nicht für sowas den Showroom?


----------

